# Higher Power M1T2 is same like M1T?



## soccer03 (Jun 25, 2005)

Any one now something about M1T2?Thanks for any informations.


----------



## Du (Jun 25, 2005)

soccer03 said:
			
		

> Any one now something about M1T2?Thanks for any informations.


Its Tongkat Ali and Trib. 

Better off buying Robs product.


----------



## soccer03 (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 26, 2005)

Higher Power is a shamless company. I wouldn't buy anything from them.


----------



## Du (Jun 26, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Higher Power is a shamless company. I wouldn't buy anything from them.


The original batches of M1T were good.... since then, they;ve fallen a victim to their own massive customer base.


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 26, 2005)

I meant to say shameless. They are not shamless.


----------



## georgiaboy0220 (Jul 28, 2005)

*M1T2 and NoXplode*

Is it a safe combination to use M1T2 and NOXplode at the same time? I took the original M1T with large gains and I was thinking about using both at the same time for my next cycle... what do ya'll think?


----------

